
Bill Gates and Richard are betting lab-grown meat may be the food of the future - phoebe311
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/23/bill-gates-and-richard-branson-bet-on-lab-grown-meat-startup.html
======
defterGoose
Not in reference to anything in the article, but I, for one, will be really
sad if rampant capitalism kills off all the bluefin and then offers up test-
tube fish sticks as ersatz.

------
JoshMnem
I think edible insects are a better and possibly healthier direction.

------
analreceiver
Where can we invest?

